# Good Old Indian Television!



## jackal_79 (Jan 27, 2015)

I know that there is already a thread for TV shows. But most of the discussions are about US TV shows. Haven't seen an indian show mentioned. Understandable, given the current state of affairs of our indian channels (regional & National). Almost every channel is filled with either reality shows or Sans Bahu soap opera. Compare this to old 80's and 90's were we had only 1 channel DD-1 but the content was far better than the crap seen nowadays!. Is indian television dying? or is it just me?. Can anyone list out any good indian TV series seen recently?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

Old ones like Sarabhai Vs Sarabhai, Khichdi are still better than the crap they show these days.


----------



## RBX (Jan 27, 2015)

The only Indian TV shows I watch are Taarak Mehta Ka Ooltah Chashmah and Yam Kisi Se Kam Nahi (not regularly). Both of these have good lighthearted comedy and any episode can be watched disregarding sequence.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

TMKOC is ok but it has occasional cliché moments and sometimes the plot is stupid (like when the female characters bought saree, jewellery and shopped using credit cards, all three at different occasions, and got cheated each time  ). 

Sundar is irritating and so is Sodhi family.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 28, 2015)

If you really want to see quality content i guess we have to look back to old days of DD-1. Look at this. Much much better than C I D.



- - - Updated - - -

A Couple more good ones:

Chunauti
Circus (SRK acted in this)
Gul Gulshan Gulfam
Nukkad
Fauji (SRK was introduced in this)
Malgudi Days


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah I forgot, add one of the Sab TV Classics too, *Office Office* in the list.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 29, 2015)

Only one : Aahat.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 29, 2015)

Surag ..


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2015)

DD still has quality content, not glamorized things
still watch DD
there is this show called Yahan Ke Hum Sikandar


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2015)

Alif Laila


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2015)

Does any one else Zee Horror Show?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 31, 2015)

Anorion said:


> DD still has quality content, not glamorized things
> still watch DD
> there is this show called Yahan Ke Hum Sikandar




its title-track is also good, sung/composed by Rahman.

though nowadays i seldom watch DD, but there's this show named something like 'Road to Himalayas'; also good. plus DD often shows very old short programmes/feature films, that were made & aired long back, like one which has Barry John as the main protagonist, i think a doctor in a village of UK/HP; goes out in the forest and lies down to relax in a cot above a small stream.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

some retro and other shows (mostly good) which i can recall at the moment:

- Surabhi
- Byomkesh Bakshi
- Tahqeeqaat
- Suraag (thanks to  @ramakanta , but i don't recall anything else of this apart from the title, and that it was a liked serial)
- Nukkad (though didn't like)
- Hum Log (ditto)
- Flop Show
- Zee Horror Show
- Aahat (the first series)
- Sigma
- Gul Gulshan Gulfaam (didn't like)
- Paramveer Chakra
- Chitrahaar (old-value)
- Hum Paanch
- Shrimaan Shrimati
- Potli Baba ki (still don't know what were the original lyrics; jhummad waale jhumme waale jhummu ka baba, kisse ka kahaaniyon ka geeton ka baba, something of that sort. LOL!)
- Vikram Betaal
- Duck Tales; Talespin
- The Jungle Book
- Arabian Nights
- ofc, Ramayan & Mahabharata (as i type, the voice of Mahendra Kapoor announcing the title echoes in my mind!)
- Alif Laila
- Rin Ek Do Teen
- that show which had spoofs of various old movies in each episode, like 'chholay' for sholay, 'mera gown mera dress' for 'mera gaon mera des', etc. used to air on star tv.
- himgiri ka veer; later, zu mountain saga (that title-song video with the eagle!)
- Maano Ya Na Maano
- one show, can't recall the name, of DD, where 2 guys do a return-trip to the NE Himalayas from Delhi on a bike; in one of the scenes, they show a family going in a Maruti car, and it was drizzling lightly, and one of the guys comments that going on a bike has its own charm, unavailable to the carwallahs.
- a wildlife show of zee tv; had a peacock's cry in its title-track.
- Shabaash India (not so old)
- the original Laughter Challenge
- Mohan Kapoor's Saanp-Seedhi
- TMKOC (has deteriorated a LOT over the years; i still watch the old episodes - magnificent!)
- Shubh Mangal Saavadhan (brilliant acting by all the 3 main protagonists! i guess it began the era of modern comedy shows here, which had a different kind of screenplay, acting, background fx, improvisation, etc.)
- Captain Vyom
- Shaktimaan (LOL! didn't watch regularly, but sometimes to have some funny moments)
- that DD show which had a villain named 'kangaroo'; so bad (much worse than Shaktimaan!) that it felt good to watch it!
- Campus (didn't enjoy)
- Tara (ditto)
- Malgudi days
- Bharat Ek Khoj
- Shree Krishna (original)
- Chandrakanta (yakku!)
- Chanakya (didn't watch many episodes)
- Tenali Rama 
- the original 'Aaj Tak' (i think hosted by Nalini Singh)
- Turning Point
- The Great Maratha
- The Sword of Tipu Sultan
- Fauji
- Akbar-Birbal (ek samasya, ek hal!  )
- that DD show where we had that reporter Mr. Joglekar (he's no more)
- Ye Jo Hai Zindagi
- Just Mohabbat (liked only the first few episodes)
- Knight Rider
- Street Hawk

there are many more. will write as i recall.

- - - Updated - - -

- Phateechar! (Pankaj Kapoor)
- Sheikhchilli (Raghuveer Yadav)
- Raja-Rancho. LOL.
- Commander
- Karamchand (Pankaj Kapoor again!)


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2015)

^Junoon


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 31, 2015)

yeah! but i didn't watch it beyond first few episodes. and more....

- chamatkaar (late Farooque Shaikh; Makodi!)
- dekh bhai dekh (didn't like it much though)
- the original Movers & Shakers
- zabaan sambhaal ke
- tu tu main main
- ajnabi (that title track!)
- laurel hardy
- the 3 stooges
- He-Man (awesome title track!)
- Rani Laxmibai
- Wagle ki Duniya
- that Samurai Squad something
- Ghostbusters
- Yug
- Swabhimaan and Shanti - guilty of starting the still-torturing daily-soaps era! 
- Sea Hawks
- Rajni 
- Circus
- Udaan
- Junglee Toofan Tyre Puncture
- Pingoo!
- that Tele-something show, of which i recall only glimpses, in a very hazy way
- Danasur
- and yes, gaayab aaya gaayab aaya gaayab aaya! 

- - - Updated - - -

- aisa bhi hota hai

learnt some months back the tragic reason why the show couldn't be continued beyond a point - due to rampant corruption in DD!


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2015)

^^looks like you spent all your 90s life infront of DD


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2015)

aah Sea Hawks lol...
and omg Junglee Toofan Tyre Puncture... been so long.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2015)

Super human samurai syber squad
*i.ytimg.com/vi/IBPETx1Mjdg/hqdefault.jpg
*images.complex.com/complex/image/upload/t_article_image/dgtbhvu731t73hfjzyx8.jpg
*i.ytimg.com/vi/5ynFXVtSPw4/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2015)

^^Wow...it was a show I couldn't do without.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2015)

^^
also this one.street hawk ,i think i watched it everyday ,but now just a pale memory of someone in a motorcycle jumping from a height through a door*3.bp.blogspot.com/-NihQC6i9AMU/Thav1DMnlLI/AAAAAAAAAK0/r6C8he-ZMNg/s1600/street+hawk+%25281%2529.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

I was also getting MTV at one time along with DD IIRC


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 31, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> ^^looks like you spent all your 90s life infront of DD


 
lol. the 80s, 90s, the audio-video content was so good that the memories remain. while in these times, things simply don't find a home in my mind, and most of whatever goes in i just want to flush them out! 

---------------------------------------------------

you know, i had street hawk as companion for years. not joking! i have his pic too:

*i.imgur.com/JVanr0x.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2015)

^nice one 
i was born in 88 ,so i have very less memmory.When did you get your tv in 80s ?
we bought solidaire tv 1989


----------



## quan chi (Jan 31, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Super human samurai syber squad



Yep it was awesome.

& almost all the titles I wanted to say are already posted. Yes its true those days we had some good variety of serials. Though its not Indian but I loved watching & reading this too Goosebumps (TV Series 1995?1998) - IMDb

*img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110412050850/goosebumps/images/2/27/Goosebumps-logo.gif


----------



## RBX (Feb 1, 2015)

There used to be a show called Peecha Karo with Jatin Kanakia as lead. I don't remember it much, but I think it used to be among my favorites.

Other than that, a show called Kohinoor used to air in 2005, it holds a high rank in my favorites list.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 1, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> ^nice one
> i was born in 88 ,so i have very less memmory.When did you get your tv in 80s ?
> we bought solidaire tv 1989



don't remember exactly, but sometime between 85-87 is my guess; or may have had prior that.

EDIT: it was before/around Asia '82 that our first TV was got! 

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> Yep it was awesome.
> 
> & almost all the titles I wanted to say are already posted. Yes its true those days we had some good variety of serials. Though its not Indian but I loved watching & reading this too Goosebumps (TV Series 1995?1998) - IMDb
> 
> *img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110412050850/goosebumps/images/2/27/Goosebumps-logo.gif




haven't watched the show, but i had 2-3 books of it, gifted to me by my uncle who had got them from london from a trip.

- - - Updated - - -



RBX said:


> There used to be a show called Peecha Karo with Jatin Kanakia as lead. I don't remember it much, but I think it used to be among my favorites.
> 
> Other than that, a show called Kohinoor used to air in 2005, it holds a high rank in my favorites list.



as soon as i read 'Peechha karo', the title-track started playing in my head! 
didn't know about Kohinoor.

- - - Updated - - -

does anyone remember the 'lotpot' series, the comics-series adapted to TV show?

apart from the shows, the ads of those times too are of vintage-value!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

I can never Captain Vyom... yes you already mentioned it GhorMaanas, thanks. 

But I can't even find the intro song to Captain Vyom on Youtube. :'(


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 1, 2015)

Does anyone remember a show called Qile Ka rahasya ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I can never Captain Vyom... yes you already mentioned it GhorMaanas, thanks.
> 
> But I can't even find the intro song to Captain Vyom on Youtube. :'(



yes, only a fan-made remake; albeit the original song could be found, in my mind. its playing right now! 

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Does anyone remember a show called Qile Ka rahasya ?



i do, i do! 
though only the title...don't recall the content. but, but, wasn't that the name of an episode of Byomkesh Bakshi?! i have an episode by that name.

- - - Updated - - -

had any of you watched this?

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=IGD-WrRBV9M[/YOUTUBE]

i had missed it! found about its existence some months back by chance on YT. it seems to be so bad, that it would be a crime not to watch it! hence i implore all ye oldies to give it a view, and drive the gloom out from your lives for a few minutes! 

P.S. 1 - the title-track is of 'Gupt'! 

P.S. 2 - i had spotted this 'Nagraj' at Alfa, Andheri some months back, who had come there to shop with his family. seemed in a hurry to pay and leave.


----------



## RBX (Feb 2, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Does anyone remember a show called Qile Ka rahasya ?


Is this the one in which a red hand print would appear on people's back? My mom once told me she used to watch a show like this, and I think Qile Ka Rahasya was the name.



GhorMaanas said:


> didn't know about Kohinoor.


It used to be on Sahara One.


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]URJyQ_-Ao_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

^^ yes, i had checked it later. the plot seems interesting.


----------



## RBX (Feb 2, 2015)

^ This show was ahead of its time. Excellent production quality, storyline, and music. Yet, in all these years this 45 seconds long title song is all I've found. The show ended abruptly, and was never telecasted again, and Sahara One hasn't uploaded it anywhere. I guess someone else holds the rights.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

very unfortunate! perhaps writing to the show's maker could provide some pointer.


----------



## RBX (Feb 2, 2015)

I have no idea who the owner is, but if that information is available somewhere, rest assured that multitude of people would have done that already because I've seen many people saying that they've written to Sahara One asking them to bring back the show.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2015)

There is a Petition request to bring back Captain Vyom.. *please sign everyone...*
*www.change.org/p/maya-digital-studio-release-captain-vyom-on-dvd-or-internet

And a Quora thread: 
*www.quora.com/Where-can-you-watch-Captain-Vyom-episodes

Also found a Reddit thread, though I can't seem to add a reply there:
Where can I find Captain Vyom? : india

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, a complete list of all programs of Doordarshan:
List of Old Doordarshan TV shows and Serials ? AbhiSays.com


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 3, 2015)

Some of my favorites:

Flopshow
Phatichar
Karamchand
Mungerilal Ke Haseen Sapne
Meri Awaaz Suno
Didi's Comedy Show
Secrets Of the Sea


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 4, 2015)

RBX said:


> I have no idea who the owner is, but if that information is available somewhere, rest assured that multitude of people would have done that already because I've seen many people saying that they've written to Sahara One asking them to bring back the show.



hmm. i guess then it would've no effect now. Sahara is itself in duress.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> There is a Petition request to bring back Captain Vyom.. *please sign everyone...*
> *www.change.org/p/maya-digital-studio-release-captain-vyom-on-dvd-or-internet
> 
> And a Quora thread:
> ...



thanks for the links!

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Some of my favorites:
> 
> Flopshow
> Phatichar
> ...



didn't know about 3 out of the 7 shows listed (the last 3). BTW, saw Mungerilal's episodes on YT y'day.

- - - Updated - - -

apart from the shows, don't forget about the ads too. YT has a good collection of them; one is even of 2 hrs, a good collection! when you search for those, you would also come across episodes of some old shows on the right pane there.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's funny that even if you go category wise, there is nothing to beat DD1 of old days!. I mean do you have any thing playing now to beat the old Ramayana or Mahabharath? (Don't even think of the new mahabharat on Star. It's a joke!). Or cultural program like Surabhi or one of the first musical reality shows Meri Awaaz Suno. I mean how is that with N number of channels with higher budget or more people in TV industry they can't come up something worthwhile that will be remembered after couple of years?. Only satyameva Jayate seems to be an exception.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 5, 2015)

as time will progress, quantity & mediocrity will follow.
now there's so much bombardment of info & overstimulation of senses from all sides, that the scenario's becoming increasingly repulsive & sickening, to probably the point of rendering the mind numb at times!


----------



## RBX (Feb 5, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> It's funny that even if you go category wise, there is nothing to beat DD1 of old days!. I mean do you have any thing playing now to beat the old Ramayana or Mahabharath? (Don't even think of the new mahabharat on Star. It's a joke!). Or cultural program like Surabhi or one of the first musical reality shows Meri Awaaz Suno. I mean how is that with N number of channels with higher budget or more people in TV industry they can't come up something worthwhile that will be remembered after couple of years?. Only satyameva Jayate seems to be an exception.



You should try 'Devon Ke Dev...Mahadev'. They've done a really good job.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> as time will progress, quantity & mediocrity will follow.
> now there's so much bombardment of info & overstimulation of senses from all sides, that the scenario's becoming increasingly repulsive & sickening, to probably the point of rendering the mind numb at times!



Well then it should be universal then right? which is not the case. You can take any number of tv series in U.S which are far good even now, say like True Detective or Breaking Bad and many others

- - - Updated - - -



RBX said:


> You should try 'Devon Ke Dev...Mahadev'. They've done a really good job.



It's a good show. I agree.!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Well then it should be universal then right? which is not the case. You can take any number of tv series in U.S which are far good even now, say like True Detective or Breaking Bad and many others



yes, but even there, mediocrity has flooded in. they may have their good shows (even we have some good contemporary shows, though far less), but even there, the number of bad shows seems to have increased terribly. i don't watch the English TV shows (have only had glimpses of some), but i suppose most of the bad ones there are invariably from that one voluminous box, which is also one more gift from Amerikah to the world - 'Reality TV' (supremely stupid shows like jershey shore, catching up with the kardashians, etc., etc.). this genre can alone account for the degrade in TV-entertainment there, while the rest, likes the ones you have mentioned, form the section of shows there that are still good. 

 same (or perhaps worse) is the case in south america (particularly, brasil; they've been taking inspiration from their northern neighbours as well as from the daily soaps from here too; double whammy!). 
compared to the shows in the 80s and 90s, which felt to be providing a 'novelty' factor to the audiences, these ones look outright bland & chaotic (i think there was one documentary too, on what was entertainment like in the retro-times/80s)! 
when quantity increases, the competition gets fiercer, and more often than not, the USP of 'uniqueness' commits Harakiri by jumping out of the window as a consequence. here, we try to ape the west in many ways, and create a mess when adapting the TV show themes from the west (mostly the reality tv).

 i would've personally liked for the TV to have just a few shows, and provide unchaotic doses of entertainment, instead of bombarding the viewers with batteries of them. but can't help. 'consume & consume on' is the order of the day, the resultant being what we are seeing (and lamenting!).

 in the info & entertainment category, more than TV shows though, i follow documentaries and music, and in these, there's undoubtedly been a steady decline world-over!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2015)

^worldwide, the trend is an increase viewer ship for bouquet channels (discovery, nat geo, travel and living types). Basically , niche infotainment. 

solution is simple. Don't get cable or DTH. DD is the only channel available. 
It feels like time travel, there is no choice to change.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2015)

hehe. yes. i dropped off those bouquet-channels long back (only used to watch 'ndtv good times' among them), reduced the no. of news channels, and have kept only movie-channels for personal viewing. rest are whatever come with the pkg, unnecessary baggage.
though because of internet, even having just DD and 1-2 of its offsprings should suffice.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2015)

I think DD needs to be on par with BBC. But mostly because of lower budget, that is not so.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2015)

and rampant corruption! (though i hope it has decreased over the past few years)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2015)

Here is a more in depth article regarding why India cannot have something like BBC.

Why India can?t have its BBC - Economic Times



> Why can't Doordarshan's programmes improve in quality? The answer lies partly in the inability of Prasar Bharati to infuse fresh blood and update practices, as no new blood has entered the body in the last 20 years. Most employees have not even received a single promotion in even longer periods: thus morale, motivation, imagination and skills are at their lowest ebb....
> .
> .
> .
> The Pitroda Committee made an analysis of the percentage of total spending that is for building good 'content'. It found that while Japan's broadcaster spends 75% and BBC 71%, Prasar Bharati is able to spend just 13% on content. So, quality is obviously at stake. This committee also discovered that while India's broadcaster earns about 40% of its revenues from commercial sources, BBC's equivalent figure is just 20%.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr. Pramod Mathur, the maker of the famous DD show 'aisa bhi ho sakta hai', had told that he had plans to revive/continue the show, and even plans to bring in novel concepts for new shows i think, but he had to forego all of them as DD simply didn't seem interested, and due to the prevailing corruption. 

Perhaps we could create a petition, citing the link above, and ask the Govt. to look into the matter, and help infuse a new life and vigour into this ailing elephant, and either bring back those superb shows from the annals of history, or/and give chance and space to talent in the industry to create similar shows, a league apart from what other channels have been dishing out. when the viewership of DD would increase, other channels might be forced to rethink, and we may then see a change in the overall scenario for good! 

But, being too optimistic perhaps!


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 9, 2015)

There was a cop show in DD-1 during the 80's which i believe was one of the first cop shows in indian television, if not the first. Does anyone know or remember the name? I keep trying to remember the name without success!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> There was a cop show in DD-1 during the 80's which i believe was one of the first cop shows in indian television, if not the first. Does anyone know or remember the name? I keep trying to remember the name without success!



Raja Rancho?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 10, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> There was a cop show in DD-1 during the 80's which i believe was one of the first cop shows in indian television, if not the first. Does anyone know or remember the name? I keep trying to remember the name without success!


you may be writing about Udaan. it was a famous show, but then, which show of those times was/is not famous!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 10, 2015)

does anyone remember this serial - Gruhalakshmi ka jinn?!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 10, 2015)

another to add - Woh!
superb enactment by Liliput!


----------



## RBX (Feb 10, 2015)

*Yug* probably used to be among my favorites, I have only faint memories of it, and the only character I can remember from it is Inspector Hamilton.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 10, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> you may be writing about Udaan. it was a famous show, but then, which show of those times was/is not famous!



I remember Udaan. But that was not it. Udaan was about a lady cop, this was more like a cop show ( NYPD blue --like). It ran along with nukad. One of the lead cop always used to wear a ray ban glass!.That much i remember.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2015)

Suddenly I remembered Raja Rancho.. googled and watched the very first episode of Raja Rancho. Then I watched Episode 16 of Raja Rancho since the detective in it was more familiar (maybe cast changed after few episodes). Still a great show than the sh!t going on today on cable.

Then I ended up watching first two episodes of Shaktimaan.  Damn, the starting of Shaktimaan, with the Universe and him getting all the elements of Fire, Air, Water, Earth and Sky felt nicely done. Such graphics decades ago!



#Nostalgia


----------



## Sarika CoolGirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Mogly, lovely show


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 11, 2015)

I also miss Fox kids.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 11, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> I remember Udaan. But that was not it. Udaan was about a lady cop, this was more like a cop show ( NYPD blue --like). It ran along with nukad. One of the lead cop always used to wear a ray ban glass!.That much i remember.



now i also seem to be getting a very faint recollection of such a show. check in *this* link if you can identify the name. since it ran alongside 'nukkad', it must've been aired in 1986-87. was it 'police file se'? or 'super six'?

- - - Updated - - -

some other shows:

Didi's comedy show
zamaana badal gaya

remember only the name of 'yug', not the content.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 14, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> now i also seem to be getting a very faint recollection of such a show. check in *this* link if you can identify the name. since it ran alongside 'nukkad', it must've been aired in 1986-87. was it 'police file se'? or 'super six'?
> 
> Thanks! It was  police file se.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 15, 2015)

One of the best Ad's that was shown in indian television !. There are people who still remember it.(Sorry for the quality !).


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2015)

there're many videos of old ads on YT and elsewhere. there are also some 1.5-2 hrs videos of collections of them.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 19, 2015)

Has anyone watched Sigma in DD-1?. It's supposed to be the first Sci-fi TV Series telecast in India. I missed it completely and want to try it out now. Anyone has any idea where to get it?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2015)

^oh god have to watch that. Were there DVDs made ever?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2015)

yes, used to watch sigma. the name wasn't just sigma though, it was a bit longish. can't recall what the full name was. anyway, doesnt matter. no episodes on youtube?!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope. Space Cty Sigma.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2015)

yes! 'space city sigma'.

BTW, another addition to the list. just out of nowhere struck a title song in my head all-of-a-sudden today - "sorry meri lorryssssss....sorry meri lorry!"


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2015)

also, does anyone remember 'the hulk' TV show, starring the former competitive bodybuilder (and may be ex-mr. olympia?) Lou Ferrigno?! i dont recall on which channel it used to be aired. on star tv perhaps. haven't rewatched it over these years, but seem to recollect that its visual fx were perhaps more realistic-looking than the ones that clearly give away their CGI-make in the contemporary hulk movies (but then, the size & scale of destruction has also changed in proportion, drastically). the TV show had an overall realistic feel to it.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 21, 2015)

I think this is the complete list of old DD-1 serials:
List of programs broadcast by DD National - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2015)

Anorion or Vyom had also posted a link earlier which had a list of many shows. don't know if it had listed more of them than the wiki-link above, but it seemed exhaustive. thanks for this link though!

EDIT: Vyom had posted that link earlier - #33


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> Anorion and Vyom had also posted a link earlier which had a list of many shows. don't know if it had listed more of them than the wiki-link above, but it seemed exhaustive. thanks for this link though!



I went through the trouble of doing some analysis.

In the "Formerly broadcast by DD National" section of the Wikipedia article there are 430 shows.
In the link I posted earlier there are 316 shows.
Both list have 228 shows in common. (later list have 88 unique shows).

Hence, if I merge both the list, we get 430 + 88 = *518* shows.

*That's a lot of shows!*

All of them is documented in the list below:


Spoiler




_*From Wiki*_13 Numbari1857 KrantiA Mouthful of SkyAakhir Kaun?AankhenAap BeetiAashiq Biwi KaAdhura BandhanAdos PadosAfsaneAgneepathAir HostessAisa Bhi Hota HaiAjnabiAkbar the GreatAlbeliAlpha PlusAlif LailaAll the BestAmir KhusroAmrapaliAmravati Ki KathaayenAnk AjubeAntaraalAnugoonjAparajitaApna Apna AasmanApne ParayeAppu Aur PappuApradhi Kaun?AprajitaAryamaan – Brahmaand Ka YodhaAsishAur Bhi Gham Hain Zamane MeinAye Dil-E-NadaanAwwal GulookaarBaaton Baaton MeinBaazigarBabaji Ka BioscopeBahadur Shah ZafarBaigan RajaBajega Band BaajaBanegi Apni BaatBante BigadteBarrister RoyBarrister VinodBaseraBetaal PachisiBharat Ek KhojBhootnathBibi NatiyonwaliBible Ki KahaniyaBikhri Aas Nikhri PreetBin Bitiya Swarg AdhooraBioscopeBodylineBoolbul BaghBrahmaandBuniyaadBunty Bubbly Ki MummyByomkesh BakshiCaptain VyomChamatkari TelephoneChanakyaChandrakantaChandramukhiChaurahaChayageetChekhov Ki DuniyaChhoti Badi BaateinChhutti ChhuttiChitrahaarChulo AasmaanChunautiChunniCircusCricket with Mohinder AmarnathDaane Anaar KeDada-Dadi Ki KahaniyanDadi Maa JagiDil Jo Keh Na SakaDardDastoorDeewarDekh Bhai DekhDil Apna Preet ParayeeDil DariyaDishayenDisney HourDoosra KevalDuniya Gazab KiDushmanEhsaasEk Din AchanakEk Kiran Roshni KiEk Se Badhkar EkEk Tha RustyEkai Dahai SaikdaEkas Ke Hum BarikFaticharFaujiFaujji...The Iron ManFlop ShowGayab AayaGhanteshwar Prasad GhantewaleGharGhar Ka ChiragGhutanGiant RobotGitanjali: A Tribute to TagoreGopichand JasoosGoraGuchhaeGul Gulshan GulfaamGuldastaGuniramHaddi RajaHakke BakkeHappy HomeHari Mirchi Lal MirchiHawayeinHeera PannaHello ZindagiHimalay DarshanHimalaya Ki Goud MeinHonee AnhoneeHow's That!HumHum HindustaniHum Honge KaamyabHum LogHum Panchhi Ek Daal KeHum Phir MilengeHumrahiIdhar UdharImtihanIndradhanushInkaarInsaafIntajaarIntezaar Aur SahiIsi BahaaneJaane AnjaaneJaanki JasoosJai Ganga MaiyaJai HanumanJantar MantarJasoos VijayJhingur PehalwanJhoome Naache GaayeJhumkiJi MantrijiJo Kahunga Sach KahungaJo Jeeta Wohi SikanderJugalbandhiJunior GJunoonKaanch Ke RishteKaaunKab Kyon KaiseKab Kyun Aur KahanKab Tak PukaroonKabhi Saas Kabhi BahuKabhi Yeh Kabhi WohKacchi DhoopKadva SachKahan Gaye Woh LogKahani Dharti KiKahani Saat Pheron KiKahani Shahjahanabad KiKahin Der Na Ho JayeKahkashanKaisi Ye ZindaganiKal Hamara HaiKal To Hai ApnaKalakarzKakkaji KahinKala PaaniKalpanaKamrup Ki KahaniKanaphusiKanoonKaram Dharam Apna ApnaKaramatiKaramchandKaran the DetectiveKarwa SachKarwaan: Ek Talaash...KasakKashishKashmakash Zindagi KiKatha SagarKatha SaritaKayarKeharKhali HaathKhandaanKhel Khel MeinKhelo Gaao JeetoKile Ka RahasyaKiranKirdaarKisi Ki Nazarr Na LageKissa Shanti KaKkaanchKoi To Ho ArdhnarishwarKrazzy Kiya ReKrishi DarshanKrishna KaliKshitij Yeh NahinKuch Khona Hai Kuch Paana HaiKuch Khoya Kuch PayaKuch Reh Jeewiyal PallKudratKul Ki Jyoti KanyaKuntiKya Banoge MunnaKyon Apne Huye ParayeKyunki... Jeena Isi Ka Naam HaiLaddoo Singh TaxiwalaLahun Ke PhoolLal Kothi AlwidaLekhuLekin Woh Sach ThaLohit KinareLok Lok Ki BaateinLondon Ki Ek RaatLuv KushMahabharatMahanagarMaharaja Ranjit SinghMaharathi KarnaMain Babul Ke DesMain Banugi Miss IndiaMain Dilli HoonMain Kuch Bhi Kar Sakti HoonMain Tulsi Tere Aangan KiMalgudi DaysMamajiManoranjanManzil Apni ApniMashaalMashahoor MahalMatheMagicMeethi Meethi BaateinMeherMere Desh Ki BetiMeri Awaaz SunoMirza GhalibMitti Ke RangMorning TransmissionMr. Ya Mrs.Mr. YogiMrignayaniMrityunjayMuawazaa: Madad Ya AbhishaapMujrim HaazirMulkMulla NaseeruddinMungeri Ke Bhai NaurangiMungerilal Ke Haseen SapneMuskurahatNadiyaan Gaati HainNai Drishti Nai RaahNancyNanhe JasoosNanhi Si Kali Meri LaadliNathkat NaradNatkhat Rani Badi SayaniNational Programme of DanceNational Programme of MusicNaya NukkadNeem Ka PedNeevNehle Pe DehlaNirmaanNirmalaNukkadNupurOm Namah ShivayPachpan Khambe Lal DeewareinPalash Ke PhoolPanaahPanch Tantra Ki KathayenPanchhiPankhon Se Panjon TakParakhParam Vir ChakraParsai Kehte HainPaying GuestPC 1008PC Aur MausiPeecha KaroPeeharPeeli AandhiPehchaanPhaticharPhir Bhi Dil Hai HindustaniPhir Wahi TalaashPhool Khile Hain Gulshan GulshanPhulwantiPiya Ka AanganPolice File SePoornimaPoorva Suhani Aayi RePotli Baba KiPrahariPrashan ManchPratham PratishrutiProfessor VasanPumpkin PatchPurab Aur PaschimPuraskarPurvaaiQuiz TimeRaag DarbariRaaz... Ki Ek BaattRaghukul Reet Sada Chali AayiRaja Aur RanchoRaja Ka BajaRajaniRaju Aur UdaantashtariRakshakRamayanRangarangRangrezanRangoliReporterS.I.D. FaarzSaanjha ChulhaSaat Vachan Saat PhereSab Ka Maalik Ek HaiSabse Bade LadaiyaSafarnamaSahasraphanSammaan... Ek AdhikaarSamundarSangharshSankat Mochan HanumanSansaarSanskarSansmaranSaptahikiSaraabSaraswatichandraSatyajit Ray Presents...SaudaSchool DaysSea HawksShaktimaanShama"Shikwa".ShantiShri KrishnaShrikantShrimaan ShrimatiSinbad the SailorSinghasan BattisiSmart ShrimatiSpace City SigmaStree... Teri KahaaniSubahSubah SavereSukanyaSukanya Hamari BetiyanSuno Re KissaSuper SixSuperhit MuqablaSuraag - The ClueSurabhiSwabhimaanSwarajTaana BaanaTalaashTamasTalaq KyunTandoori NightsTara Ki DuniyaTarangTarram TooTehkikaatTehreer... Munshi Premchand KiTenali RamanTerah PanneThat's CricketThe Great MarathaThe Stone BoyThe Sword of Tipu SultanTimba RoochaThoda Sa AasmanTrayodashiTrishnaTu Tu Main MainTum Dena Saath MeraTurning PointTulsi More AngnaTwelve MonthsUdaanUlta PultaUpanishad GangaUpanyaasUpasanaUttar RamayanVardhamaanVed Vyas Ke PoteVikram Aur BetaalVilayti BaabooVirasatVishwa DarshanVishwamitraWagle Ki Duniya (1988)Wah JanaabWaqt Ki RaftarWild Adventures: Ballooning with Bedi BrothersWoh Hue Naa HamaareYahan Ke Hum SikanderYatraYeh Dil Ke RishteyYeh Duniyan Gazab KiYeh Hai India Meri JaanYeh HawayeinYeh Jo Hai ZindagiYeh To Hona Hi ThaYeh Zindagi Hai GulshanYugYugantarZabaan SambhalkeZamana Badal GayaZameen AasmaanZigma_*From Other list:*_A Tryst with the People of IndiaAa Bail Mujhe MaarAainaAakhri DaavAamne SaamneAgatha Christie’s PoirotAgniAkiraAlice In WonderlandAmravati Ki KahaniyanAnandi GopalAryamaanAuratBarbapapaBible Ki KahaniyanBodyline (miniseries)Chapte ChapteCharitraheenDada Dadi Ki KahaniyaanDanger BayDarpanDayasagarDekho Magar Pyar SeDevijiDidi’s Comedy ShowDuck TalesDifferent StrokesEk Din AchaanakEk Do Teen CharEk Ghar Aas PaasFairy Tale TheatreFarmaanFaster FeneFhir Wahi TalaashFocusFraggle RockGanadevtaGauravGuinness Book of World RecordsHamari Bahu TulsiHe-Man and the Masters of the UniverseHow’s That!Hum Pancchi Ek Daal KeHere comes LucyImtihaanItihaasJai HanumaanJanbaazJungle BookKakaji KahinKashmakash Zindgi KiKnight RiderLife LineLiving on the EdgeThe Lucy ShowMr. & Mrs.Mummies AliveMungeri Lal Ke Haseen SapneMein Tulsi Tere Aagan kiNadiaOshinRajniRimba’s IslandRaghukul Reet Sada Chali AaiShow TimeShriman ShrimatiSigmaSinbaad The SailorSpidermanStar TrekStreet HawkStone BoySubah-SavereSuper Human Samurai Cyber SquadSuraag – The ClueSome guys just ‘ve ‘emTaleSpinTelematchTenali RamaThe National Programme of DanceThe World This WeekThundercatsThumblinaViraasatWagle Ki DuniyaWaqtWorld of SportsWorld This Week




This digit forum thread officially have the most comprehensive list of all classic shows by Doordarshan.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 22, 2015)

that means you counted & noted all of them! terrific work! this post of yours should be moved to the 1st page of the thread now, with a special mention of your name and efforts. 
seriously, that's akin a monumental work done (including linking show-names to their wiki-pages wherever possible)! the retro-gen in search of those old delightful days of yore of the DD will be grateful for this! this thread should be dedicated to your efforts. kudos!


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 23, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I went through the trouble of doing some analysis.
> 
> In the "Formerly broadcast by DD National" section of the Wikipedia article there are 430 shows.
> In the link I posted earlier there are 316 shows.
> ...



Sir Ji, Great Job Done!. Thanks for the list. Now just going through that list brings back a lot of memories. Now correct me if iam wrong.

Most of the shows in that list are before year 2000. Now even if you add some good shows (including non-doordarshan), how many shows will you get? My guess is less than 10. Does that mean no quality shows were done in last 15 years?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> that means you counted & noted all of them! terrific work! this post of yours should be moved to the 1st page of the thread now, with a special mention of your name and efforts.
> seriously, that's akin a monumental work done (including linking show-names to their wiki-pages wherever possible)! the retro-gen in search of those old delightful days of yore of the DD will be grateful for this! this thread should be dedicated to your efforts. kudos!



Well, thanks for the kind words. But I don't really think I did a lot of work. I used the magic of Excel and the already listed articles on Wiki. The hyperlinks were already mentioned in the shows where a Wiki page for the show is available. I just used excel's Lookup function to find the common shows and segregated the list together. 

No special work. 

My fist manager use to say, "Don't work like donkeys, work smartly." 

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Does that mean no quality shows were done in last 15 years?



That really depends on the your perception of "quality shows". Some would say CID is a quality show. But for some they won't.
So it all boils down to with whom you are doing the comparison to.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2015)

fist manager has cool advice
but
you had a fist manager?
what did he manage? whether the thumb was inside or outside?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, thanks for the kind words. But I don't really think I did a lot of work. I used the magic of Excel and the already listed articles on Wiki. The hyperlinks were already mentioned in the shows where a Wiki page for the show is available. I just used excel's Lookup function to find the common shows and segregated the list together.
> 
> No special work.
> 
> ...



lol, okay yes. for a moment i had wondered if you might've used any software to arrive at the result, having not touched 'excel' in the past 2-3 years the idea of it being employed for this not occurring to me; but ultimately, not to demean the value of tough human endeavour in favour of a combo of  human ingenuity & assistance from AI, i thought to give you a benefit of doubt. 

still, what you did requires considerable amount of effort, at the mere thought of going through which many like me might forfeit even the idea of the whole 'dastardly' venture altogether! 

and that line seems to be a universal favourite among seniors and higher-ups; but pity that they forget it when asking "what _ækstra_ have you done for the company?!", during the periodic appraisals.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2015)

^^ thanks. If not for these little ANI's human endeavor alone wouldn't be able to do anything substantial.

And that was First manager, not fist manager  I have this habit of writing first as fist. I did that typo in a youtube video little while ago.. Lol.

I agree that while what my first manager said is cool and all but that rarely is seen in Appraisal meetings.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 24, 2015)

you underestimating human prowess!  

BTW what's ANI?! a tool/concept of contrivance? the linked page's not opening up.

EDIT: okay it opened up now. wasn't from tapatalk.

- - - Updated - - -

had we included 'Aahat' (the first series) in our list of shows? if not, then that's also a must-n-'mast' inclusion to the list!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> BTW what's ANI?! a tool/concept of contrivance? the linked page's not opening up.
> 
> EDIT: okay it opened up now. wasn't from tapatalk.



*Offtopic:*


Spoiler



AI Caliber *1) Artificial Narrow Intelligence (ANI):* Sometimes referred to as Weak AI, Artificial Narrow Intelligence is AI that specializes in one area. There’s AI that can beat the world chess champion in chess, but that’s the only thing it does. Ask it to figure out a better way to store data on a hard drive, and it’ll look at you blankly.

AI Caliber *2) Artificial General Intelligence (AGI):* Sometimes referred to as Strong AI, or Human-Level AI, Artificial General Intelligence refers to a computer that is as smart as a human across the board—a machine that can perform any intellectual task that a human being can. Creating AGI is a much harder task than creating ANI, and we’re yet to do it. Professor Linda Gottfredson describes intelligence as “a very general mental capability that, among other things, involves the ability to reason, plan, solve problems, think abstractly, comprehend complex ideas, learn quickly, and learn from experience.” AGI would be able to do all of those things as easily as you can.

AI Caliber *3) Artificial Superintelligence (ASI):* Oxford philosopher and leading AI thinker Nick Bostrom defines superintelligence as “an intellect that is much smarter than the best human brains in practically every field, including scientific creativity, general wisdom and social skills.” Artificial Superintelligence ranges from a computer that’s just a little smarter than a human to one that’s trillions of times smarter—across the board. ASI is the reason the topic of AI is such a spicy meatball and why the words immortality and extinction will both appear in these posts multiple times.





GhorMaanas said:


> had we included 'Aahat' (the first series) in our list of shows? if not, then that's also a must-n-'mast' inclusion to the list!





Original Aahat while being awesome wasn't a DD show, it was Sony entertainment show.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 25, 2015)

yes but i meant about our lists of shows earlier in the thread, not the DD-shows lists.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

For those who are interested:

Malgudi Days:
===============
Amazon.in: Buy Malgudi Days - 6 Dvd Premium Pack DVD, Blu-ray Online at Best Prices in India | Movies & TV Shows

Bharat Ek Khoj:
===================
Amazon.in: Buy Bharat Ek Khoj (Premium Edition) DVD, Blu-ray Online at Best Prices in India | Movies & TV Shows

Nukkad:
==============
Nukkad Movies DVD - Price In India. Buy Nukkad Movies DVD Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## preetikarmakar (Mar 11, 2015)

Malgudi days!


----------



## max007 (Mar 13, 2015)

Shrimaan Shrimati


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 16, 2015)

does anyone remember about those short telefilms that used to come on some star tv network channel? can't recall the name; its as if sitting on my tongue but not coming out. it had some very good short films.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 17, 2015)

Does anyone remember a TV series called Lifeline from DD-1? It was like ER. Does anyone know whether it is available online? i am not able to find it.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2015)

Doordarshan Channel from YouTube

*www.youtube.com/user/DoordarshanNational

Go to "Playlist" section and search there..

Byomkesh Bakshi
*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUiMfS6qzIMxiHu2N2Px1ISp5vxCm3PMo

for any other thing please ask them to upload it on youtube.. only they can help with this..

*www.youtube.com/results?lclk=playlist&filters=playlist&search_query=doordarshan

*www.youtube.com/results?filters=channel&lclk=channel&search_query=doordarshan


----------



## jackal_79 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## RCuber (Jul 22, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> ^^
> also this one.street hawk ,i think i watched it everyday ,but now just a pale memory of someone in a motorcycle jumping from a height through a door*3.bp.blogspot.com/-NihQC6i9AMU/Thav1DMnlLI/AAAAAAAAAK0/r6C8he-ZMNg/s1600/street+hawk+%25281%2529.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/25397-remember-street-hawk.html


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 22, 2015)

[MENTION=29291]jackal_79[/MENTION] - the BR Chopra 'Mahabharat' is now aired on Epic channel (no. 133 on Tata sky).


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 22, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> @jackal_79  - the BR Chopra 'Mahabharat' is now aired on Epic channel (no. 133 on Tata sky).



Sadly not using Tata sky and not getting epic channel. Anyways, for those who have missed it , should really watch it instead of the god awful one shown in star network.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 3, 2015)

*youtu.be/gv1IoGQ7KX0


----------

